# Changement batterie Macbook Pro 13 mid-2010



## nomisjo (27 Avril 2013)

Salut ! 

Je dois changer la batterie de mon MBP 13 mi-2010, elle est morte de chez morte, je dois avoir 1H30/2H d'autonomie .... Apparemment mon MBP est équipé d'une batterie "A1278" mais le problème c'est que sur les sites commerciaux il y à différentes spécifications techniques pour des batteries appelés A1278... du coup je suis perdu !!!

Déjà il y à une différence au niveau du voltage : certaines sont en 10,8V et d'autres en 11,1V !?? 
est ce que cette différence est insignifiante !?
Ensuite et selon Apple ma batterie d'origine fait 63,5 Wh, celles que je trouvent sur les sites marchands font dans les 50 Wh environ !??
Et la dernière différence que j'ai noté c'est les mAh ... je ne sais pas combien font les batteries d'origine Apple mais sur celles que je voient il y en à des 4200mAh, 4500mAh, 4600mAh,....

Bref je suis complètement paumé (sans mauvais jeu de mot....) j'y connais déjà pas grand chose en informatique mais alors l'électricité c'est encore pire (ampères, volts, watt,....)

Dans info système il y à le numéro de série de ma batterie :W004440V2D3BA et le fabricant : SMP mais même avec ces références je trouve pas .....

Merci 
++


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

 je ne peux pas répondre sur les batteries, mais je peux t'éclairer un peu sur les unités : 

Les Wh et les mAh sont deux façons d'exprimer la même chose : la capacité de stockage électrique (la quantité d'énergie stockée).

La puissance en Watt (W) = la tension (Volt) x l'intensité (Ampère)
Avec 1 Ampère = 1000 mA (milliAmpère).

La capacité de stockage en WattHeure (Wh) = tension x intensité x heure

Exemples : 

- si la tension est de 10,8 V, une capacité de 4200 mAh = 4,2 Ah x 10,8 V = 45,4 Wh
- si la tension est de 10,8 V, une capacité de 4500 mAh = 4,5 Ah x 10,8 V = 48,6 Wh
- si la tension est de 10,8 V, une capacité de 4600 mAh = 4,6 Ah x 10,8 V = 49,7 Wh

- si la tension est de 11,1 V, une capacité de 4200 mAh = 4,2 Ah x 11,1 V =  46,6 Wh
- si la tension est de 11,1 V, une capacité de 4500 mAh = 4,5 Ah x 11,1 V =  49,9 Wh
- si la tension est de 11,1 V, une capacité de 4600 mAh = 4,6 Ah x 11,1 V =  51,0 Wh


----------



## Llyod (27 Avril 2013)

Essaye de la trouver sur le site iFixit


----------



## nomisjo (28 Avril 2013)

Salut et merci pour vos réponses !!!

Bah j'ai déja regardé sur iFixit et il ni à qu'un seul modèle pour mon MBP 13 et les seules infos données sont : Replacement laptop battery rated 5500-5800 mAh and 63.5 Wh.
                       Apple's Model # A1322.
                       Fits in 13" Macbook Pro Unibodies made from Mid 2009 through 2012.

Donc effectivement ça doit aller sur mon MBP ..... mais le tarif 119$ me parait un peut élever (par rapport à d'autres sites marchands que j'ai vu.....) et en plus il va peut être y avoir un des frais de douanes qui vont s'ajouter !!!!
++


----------



## Llyod (28 Avril 2013)

Il s'agit malheureusement du vrai prix car ces batterie sont celles certifiés par Apple pour aller dans les macbook pro. Toutes celles que tu as vu sont purement et simplement des copies chinoises ou ta recherche le montre très bien.
Je voulais te remercier car ayant aussi un macbook pro de 2010, je vais bientôt changer la batterie et je vois que ce n'est pas chère à l'achat et en plus facile à remplacer, il faut juste démonter 3 vis et enlever 1 nappe.
Par contre je te déconseille d'acheter une copie chinoises qui à part le prix, sera désavantageuse pour toi et ton macbook pro à tous les niveaux.


----------



## VeryBigBro (29 Avril 2013)

Et elles sont surtout dangereuses parfois! Les protections contre la surcharge ne sont pas les même...


----------



## nomisjo (29 Avril 2013)

Oki et merci pour toutes ces précisions ..... je vais donc surement passé commande sur iFixit pour avoir ma batterie, d'ailleurs je dois m'attendre à quoi au niveau des frais supplémentaires (douanes, expédition,....) et niveau livraison ça met combien de temps à peut près !??

Par contre j'ai lu sur le site d'Apple qu'il faut compter 129euros pour le remplacement de la batterie dans un AppleStore (pièces et mains d'oeuvre) ....... j'ai pas d'AppleStore à proximité de chez moi, du coup j'ai demandé des devis à des "Centres de services agréer Apple......" et la ça fait mal, très mal.... le moins cher des devis tourne dans les 220euros !!! 
C'est un peut abuser quand même que pour des pièces d'usures on "ose" te demander le tiers du prix du Macbook (payer 600euros d'occaz cet été) au bout de 3 ans ....

Enfin, vive l'obsolescence programmé .... c'est d'actualité et je suis en plein dedans ma TV m'a lâchée ce soir au bout de 2 ans de service presque pile-poil jour pour jour après la date d'achat !!!

Merci encore 
++


----------



## VeryBigBro (30 Avril 2013)

Les batteries ne subissent pas obsolescence programmée, elles sont trop couteuses pour l'environnement pour que les sociétés aient le droit, la mienne a tenu 850 cycles avec 2h30 d'autonomie au bout, c'est plus que la majorité des autres marques.

De plus c'est connu, les batteries sont le point faible de nos chers appareils "autonomes" mais les chercheurs sont sur plusieurs pistes en ce moment pour améliorer ça.

Enfin, Apple te propose un tarif a 129&#8364; pour une machine qui en vaut 1000&#8364; neuf soit 13% du prix, Apple n'est pas responsable de ce que font les autres revendeurs et encore moins du prix ou tu as acheté ta bécane (ma soeur a eu un MBA pour 75&#8364;, le changement de batterie coute 129&#8364;, soit 172% du prix d'achat, mais que fait Apple!?). Même si les revendeurs sont agréés, c'est juste au niveau de la garantie, pas des tarifs.


----------



## edd72 (30 Avril 2013)

Oui, il est préférable de passer par Apple directement. Déjà, le tarif est honnête et le gage de qualité (ou de garantie) est là.

Maintenant, utilisée correctement la batterie d'un Mac portable doit conserver 80% sa capacité initiale au bout de 1000 cycles (l'age jouera aussi évidemment).


----------



## dideje (31 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques semaines mon mac affiche un message d'alerte pour me dire que je dois changer de batterie.
C'est un mac book pro 13 pouces mid-2010, avez vous des conseils/des liens à destination précise pour changer de batterie? J'ai commencé à jeter un coup d'il mais je ne crois pas avoir trouvé le modèle exact.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (31 Juillet 2014)

dideje, je t'ai fusionné avec une discussion identique dans laquelle tu devrais trouver toutes les infos qui te sont nécessaires.


----------



## mendelius (13 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Je remonte ce sujet car j'ai beau trouver des réponses, elles sont relativement anciennes et je me dis que c'est typiquement le genre d'infos qui évoluent.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une expérience récente et satisfaisante d'un remplacement de batterie de mac book pro 13' mi-2009? J'ai eu une expérience mitigée avec iFixit : les nouvelles batteries se déchargeaient extrêmement vite, mais service super d'ifixit qui m'a fait plusieurs changements avant de rembourser sans histoires.

Je pense aux batteries sur Macway éventuellement. Est-il encore possible de trouver de "vraies" batteries Apple?

D'avance merci,
Mendelius


----------



## Locke (13 Juin 2017)

mendelius a dit:


> Est-il encore possible de trouver de "vraies" batteries Apple?


Oui, mais en les achetant chez Apple, ailleurs ce sera toujours de la copie. Attention, il faut toutefois que le matériel n'est pas plus de 7 ans d'âge, faute de quoi Apple le déclare vintage et non réparable, y compris pour les ventes d'accessoires.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2017)

mendelius a dit:


> Je pense aux batteries sur Macway éventuellement.


J'en ai achetée une il y a environ 18 mois pour une machine de 2007, elle qui tient encore la charge (env. 2 à 3h d'autonomie selon mon usage).


----------

